# How have you arranged your tools and work areas?



## Deckape

I'm going through the 15 year "shop cleanup, and put away project". You know, It's like when you need a left-handed-metric-crescent-wrench, and you know you have at least 3 of them "SOMEWHERE" in the shop,  and decide to clear out all the junk lumber scraps, 800 pounds of sawdust, the heads from Grandpa's 53 Buick, and the rest of the paint & trim from that house you lived in 24 years ago,  and just 'kept it around' because the old lady liked the color.

I need examples of how you have arranged your tools, I do about everything, from wood working to auto mechanics, electrical (home & car), plumbing, etc. so I literally have lots of tools and duplicates upon duplicates of many items. I have a large shop, (10 Stalls with a pit) with plenty of storage shelves, cabinets, racks & tool boxes to put stuff in. I just need to see some layouts to get some ideas for my own system.


----------



## MarkWood

I got nothin for ya buddy but would like to see what others have as well!!


----------



## Chris

I am in the same boat on having five of everything and everything from wood working to auto to metal working to fishing rod building. My problem is that I have a three car garage and need a shop.


----------



## MarkWood

I have considered renting a shop but i hate monthly payments of any kind! If my lot was only bigger........


----------



## Chris

^ I say the same thing all the time. When business was good I almost got the shop. Looking back I am glad I didn't


----------



## mustanggarage

I like pegboard.  I basically put it up for wall covering all over the shop.  then I hang the tools in the area I use them.  my wood tools are in the wood shop, my mechanic tools are near the lift bay, my powdercoating tools are near my oven.  then for tools that can't be hung up easily I built lots of cabinets and shelves.  again I keep the tools near where they are used, and I basically specialize parts of the shop.  I keep my duplicate tools in my tool chest.  which is in front of both main bays so it is easy reach if I need something.  My Dad's tool box is right next to mine, and he has all his tools organized pretty well in and labeled.











it works for me, maybe not for anyone else.


----------



## Chris

Looks good, I wish I had that kind of wall space.


----------



## mustanggarage

Chris said:


> Looks good, I wish I had that kind of wall space.



in my first house I built a 24 x 32 foot oversized 2 car garage and I did the same thing.  the whole garage was covered in pegboard.  it is cheap and while maybe not the best tool holding material ever for the money it works great.  it is cheaper to buy a sheet of 4x8 white pegboard than a sheet of 5/8 plywood.  and since it is already white you don't have to paint it.:rockin:


----------



## Chris

My garage is 20x30 and a three car. My boat takes up every bit of one car section with a hole cut in the wall for my outdrive. another one car section is damn near all tools and the center section back wall already has cabinets. I really just need to double my space or get rid of a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Deckape

mustanggarage said:


> I like pegboard.  I basically put it up for wall covering all over the shop.  then I hang the tools in the area I use them.  my wood tools are in the wood shop, my mechanic tools are near the lift bay, my powdercoating tools are near my oven.  then for tools that can't be hung up easily I built lots of cabinets and shelves.  again I keep the tools near where they are used, and I basically specialize parts of the shop.  I keep my duplicate tools in my tool chest.  which is in front of both main bays so it is easy reach if I need something.  My Dad's tool box is right next to mine, and he has all his tools organized pretty well in and labeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it works for me, maybe not for anyone else.


This is what I'm talking about! Mustanggarage has some great ideas, especially the use of white pegboard. My walls are open studs (horizontal every 2') with steel siding on the outside. How do you like your air system? was it worth the expense?


----------



## d.yaros

I too second the use of, and actually do use, pegboard.  All the walls in my garage have 4' x 8' 1/4" pegboard on them.  I have separate areas for mechanic tools, wood working tools, etc.  The nicest thing about it is, all tools are out in the open/visible.  There is a place for everything, and everything in its place.  You may spend a minute looking, but not minutes searching/sorting through a tool box.


----------



## mustanggarage

my Dad had pvc for years in his shop and so when we built this one that is what I used. well  initially until I heard all the horror stories.  then I decided I needed to use something else.  I researched options and I liked the ease of use of this stuff.  it is a combination of rapid air, and air net.  it works well for me.  as far as the expense, it really wasn't that bad, I bought it in stages.  the rapid air setup for a small shop is pretty darn good.  I have the rapid air going out to my main shop to my retractible reel that is about 40 feet of tubing and I can run any of my air tools just fine.  so for most small shops I think it would work well by itself.  I used the airnet primarily for my blast cabinet to get a bit more performance out of it. overall I am pleased with it, and I think it looks better than the rapid air.


----------



## WallPegGuy415

Deckape said:


> This is what I'm talking about! Mustanggarage has some great ideas, especially the use of white pegboard. My walls are open studs (horizontal every 2') with steel siding on the outside. How do you like your air system? was it worth the expense?


Love the pegboard solution. How did you manage to hang the shop vac up there as well?


----------



## mustanggarage

WallPegGuy415 said:


> Love the pegboard solution. How did you manage to hang the shop vac up there as well?



craftsman wall mount wet dry shop vac.

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-remo...25000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1:rockin:


----------



## joseph_MGS

If you have more tools than you have square footage on the walls of your garage, consider building pull-out pegboard to hang tools on. Group similar tools together so you can find which board you hung them on.






I found it on Pinterest and added it to one of my boards: http://www.pinterest.com/maxstorage/clever-diy-garage-storage/


----------



## havasu

^ That is a very slick idea. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Chris

It's like a vertical drawer.


----------



## Deckape

Great Idea joseph_MGS! it's simple, easy to sort thru, and looks good to boot! What about stiffeners? or do you rely on counter balancing tools to keep the pegboard from folding under the weight?


----------



## Rusty

On a jobsite, I find the easiest way to find everything is to open the back, back up fast and slam on the brakes. Everything is then conveniently laying on the ground.


----------



## joseph_MGS

Deckape said:


> Great Idea joseph_MGS! it's simple, easy to sort thru, and looks good to boot! What about stiffeners? or do you rely on counter balancing tools to keep the pegboard from folding under the weight?



Home Depot sells 1/4" thick pegboard. You may not need a stiffener. I only found 1/8" pegboard at Menards and Lowes.

---------------------------------

Here's another awesome pegboard... see how he has similar tools grouped together? I really like how he stores rolls of tape on the log pegs.






I pinned this on my Inspirational Examples board http://www.pinterest.com/maxstorage/inspirational-examples/


----------



## Deckape

Rusty said:


> On a jobsite, I find the easiest way to find everything is to open the back, back up fast and slam on the brakes. Everything is then conveniently laying on the ground.


We were talking tool storage, Not Sheetrock deliveries  LOL :rockin:


----------



## Guzman

Hi, are you looking for something like these shown below. I got the images from a garage organization service. I guess some similar organizational setup can be done in your shop too. 

View attachment storage.jpg


View attachment or1.jpg


----------



## zannej

Guzman, I really like those pictures. Very nice use of space.

I was reading on Houzz-- a discussion about building garages-- some suggestions of how to avoid dinging the door in a small garage and someone said you could put pool noodles on the wall so the doors would hit those as a buffer. Obviously in this design there is enough room to open vehicle doors without hitting anything.


----------



## Rusty

Guzman said:


> Hi, are you looking for something like these shown below. I got the images from a garage organization service. I guess some similar organizational setup can be done in your shop too.



How can you work in a place that clean?


----------



## havasu

I once had a clean garage like that. Then I got a divorce...maybe because of the garage?


----------



## Guzman

zannej said:


> Guzman, I really like those pictures. Very nice use of space.
> 
> I was reading on Houzz-- a discussion about building garages-- some suggestions of how to avoid dinging the door in a small garage and someone said you could put pool noodles on the wall so the doors would hit those as a buffer. Obviously in this design there is enough room to open vehicle doors without hitting anything.


Yes, obviously when you are arranging things in the garage you have to make sure that it does not provide any hinderance to the original purpose of the garage. I am glad that I could be of some help to you.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> I once had a clean garage like that. Then I got a divorce...maybe because of the garage?



I got a divorce many years ago because of a garage. My exwife was always parking her transportation, a broom, in the way of my truck.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Several years ago my wife hounded me to buy a new car right before Christmas, so,... I got her a broom and wrapped it up in gift warp, everyone thought it was funny, except her...oh well...


----------

